
New Yorker cover painted using iPhone (Brushes app) - tortilla
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/tny/2009/05/jorge-colombo-iphone-cover.html
======
cma
Pretty awesome exposure for the guy who wrote the app; as I recall he posts
here?

~~~
tortilla
Here he is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ssprang>

------
jwb119
seems like a gimmicky cover to me. nothing terribly noteworthy about the
artwork itself other than the medium through which it was produced.

~~~
cdr
When is there ever anything especially remarkable about New Yorker covers?

Personally, I think producing that on an iPhone is reasonably impressive. Sort
of like art done with a mouse in oekaki or mspaint.

~~~
carbon8
_"When is there ever anything especially remarkable about New Yorker covers?"_

When hasn't there been?

------
dejb
And in other news 104 years old woman uses twitter. Riveting.

